# Anyone wanna friend me in advance of the event?



## 50m4ra (Jan 30, 2018)

Since I didn't engage in the friend part of rovers event I figured I'd get started early this time!

Friend code is 85813819019 make sure you, after requesting, let me know from liking this post or VM.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll add u my name is Ashariel


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok and one other thing make sure you post your FC after notify-ing me or else it's just moot.


----------



## MrsResetti (Feb 1, 2018)

Added you, I’m Rachel - hopefully we can help each other out!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 1, 2018)

i added you, my pc name is 'Candor' ^^


----------



## creamyy (Feb 1, 2018)

Added you, my name is Shannon


----------

